# 40 Gallon Breeder -- Sliding Glass Lids



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have a few 40 gallon breeders with the typical hinged glass lids. The plastic hinges will eventually wear and tear. Planning ahead, I would like to retrofit the glass to slide open and close. I guess the key here is to use some form of channel that will attach to the top sides of the tank and allow the glass to slide open and close. Any ideas?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is a link to Sliding Glass Lids that I will be using for my tanks if I ever get around to setting them up.

If you aren't set on using sliding lids but want a cheap replacement for store bought hinges, you can use 100% silicone to make a hinge. I did it on six 30G tanks a couple years ago and have noticed no problems with deterioration of the home made hinges.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Deeda said:


> If you aren't set on using sliding lids but want a cheap replacement for store bought hinges, you can use 100% silicone to make a hinge. I did it on six 30G tanks a couple years ago and have noticed no problems with deterioration of the home made hinges.


Can you post a pic or an explanation of this? i'd be interested in doing this as I have some old lids where the hinges fell apart and I'm not paying $4 a foot for new hinge at the LFS


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been mulling this over as well, thanks for the link to the sliding lids! :thumb:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

lilscoots said:


> Can you post a pic or an explanation of this? i'd be interested in doing this as I have some old lids where the hinges fell apart and I'm not paying $4 a foot for new hinge at the LFS


There is a picture of a finished lid on This page.

Clean the glass thoroughly, apply painter's tape about 1/4" away from each long edge of the glass, lay the glass flat and with the long edges just touching. Apply a somewhat thick bead of 100% silicone on top of the joint and immediately use two fingers in a V shape to tool the silicone evenly. This makes a slight ridge in the center creating the hinge. Remove the painter's tape while holding the glass so it doesn't move. Allow to dry for at least 24 hours before moving the lids.

Hope that helps.


----------

